# Full Spectrum Warrior



## eric halfabee (Feb 10, 2004)

Now here's a game that I would love to see come out on the Mac.

Here's wishing  


What you guys think?


eric


----------



## Arden (Feb 11, 2004)

Link?


----------



## eric halfabee (Feb 11, 2004)

Ooops sorry: 

http://www.fullspectrumwarrior.com


eric


----------



## Arden (Feb 11, 2004)

Wow... that looks awesome!  Looks like a modern-day Battlefield: 1942 or Call of Duty.


> Now here's a game that I would love to see come out on the Mac.


Seconded!


----------



## eric halfabee (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah, not sure if its a first person shoot em up, its more of a tactical/strategy game where you order the squaddies around and they do the shooting etc. Nontheless it looks awesome. You should check out the guy showing it of at one of the game shows (100MB QT movie).

Looks like I'll be buying an XBox after all.


----------

